# Ford 860 Remote Hydraulics



## wjheim (Jul 17, 2008)

I would like information on using my Ford 860 hydraulics to operate remote equipment. I saw a 861 set up this way by chaining down the 3 point hitch and connecting a hose under the seat. Does anyone have more information such as where to get these parts?


----------



## DanielWilson (Feb 2, 2009)

There should be a hydraulic valve block under and a little ahead of the seat. To this a pair of hydraulic lines should attach.

At least my 1955 960 is set up that way, and I believe that part is original. Actually, I've seen it in the manual, so I know it's very similar to the original.

And you should *not* have to chain down the 3-point. I don't know what was going on with the 861 you looked at.


----------

